# front disk brake conversion: alternate cars?



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, On my 1969 GTO i have power drum brakes all around, need to at least convert the front. Yes i can go with SSBC or another brand, but if i want to save money or upgrade another way: what would be the other cars in a junk yard that i could grab the front brake set up from? Including spindles, especially good calipers and then i could buy nicer rotors aftermarket.
Does any GM from like 69 to 74 or so with disk brakes work?
I think i do need the 2" drop but not necessary unless someone knows a car that has this by default that i could use. Hope this makes sense 
Thanks, Shane


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Any A-body with the single-piston front calipers up to 1973 will bolt right in. A friend used the spindles/discs/calipers off of a '69-'72 Olds Cutlass for his '65 GTO conversion. The cars to look for are the Buick Skylark, Olds Cutlass or F-85, Pontiac Tempest or LeMans or GTO, and Chevy Chevelle/Malibu. I do not recommend the F-body spindles on these cars.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

if you need/want drop spindles check this on ebay 1967 1968 1969 CAMARO/GTO 2" DROP STEEL DISC BRAKES : eBay Motors (item 180513001645 end time Jun-25-10 22:35:18 PDT) 
pretty fair price for a complete kit/ and everythings new


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

:agree Geeteeohguy is spot on in advising you to go with 69 - 72 A-body

Read these links to find out at least one thing that can happen when you have the wrong calipers on your car:

64 Front Stabilizer Bar Pictures Please - PY Online Forums

69 - 72 A Body Caliper Pics Please - PY Online Forums

Guy before me put wrong calipers on and everytime I went hard right my sway bar would impact the right front brake line at the caliper connection, dislodge it and I would lose brakes. Had I gone much longer I believe it would have eventually sheared the connector.

Rick


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

will the standard rally II wheels work with this conversion though? noticed it says on the posting that there's a 5/16" difference in mounting position. I'm looking at doing this to my car too, just figured i'd jump in on the fun :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Rally II wheels will work fine with the GM disc brakes.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Koppster said:


> :agree Geeteeohguy is spot on in advising you to go with 69 - 72 A-body, Rick


Koppster & Geeteeohguy are right on! Don't forget the Monte Carlo was a A-body in those years as will. That's what I putted mine off of for my 64. :seeya: LES


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

when i did my conversion is didnt want to spend alot also. i went with The Rite Stuff brake company. i got everything u need for thie conversion. spindles, calipers, pads, bearings,brackets, booster, master clynder, purge valve and i got all stainless lines and braided front caliper lines for $645. it was a nice set up. check them out... good luck


----------

